# MonStar's Reflections



## M.J.H. (Nov 10, 2004)

Okay, finally a journal that I will keep. I have f*cked around in the past as most of you know, not really training/dieting all that seriously. It's about time I get serious with my training and with my diet I think. I am getting a little tired of wasted genetic potential. No more slacking off! No more cheating, and being retarded about my diet. 

I enjoy training often and training instinctively, and that's exactly what I am going to be doing in this journal.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 10, 2004)

G'luck dude


----------



## Velvet (Nov 10, 2004)

GO Mikey Go Mikey...phew..you have more journals than I do..again


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Okay, finally a journal that I will keep. I have f*cked around in the past as most of you know, not really training/dieting all that seriously. It's about time I get serious with my training and with my diet I think. I am getting a little tired of wasted genetic potential. No more slacking off! No more cheating, and being retarded about my diet.
> 
> I enjoy training often and training instinctively, and that's exactly what I am going to be doing in this journal.



LOL... damn Mike, 'another' new journal.  
Just razzing ya babe... I am the glitchiest person out there... if you only knew!!! lol 
Hey, whatever works for you.   
I will be following along and of course wish you all the best.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey M! Good luck!


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 10, 2004)

*Luke:* Thanks bud, appreciate it.

*Velvet:* This is going to be the last one for a long time, trust me, lol. 

*BritChick:* Thanks for the support of course, means a lot. Yeah I have been randomly starting new journals, but oh well. I tried to give HIT a try and realized that it wasn't for me at all, just because I am not crazy about the extremely low-volume/frequency. But oh well. 

*GoalGetter:* Hey, thanks a lot!


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 10, 2004)

Wednesday; 11-10-2004

Chest day today in the gym, good workout. 

*Incline BB Presses*
135 x 20
185 x 12
225 x 8
255 x 5
205 x 8

*Flat DB Presses*
100's x 10
120's x 4 
90's x 12

*Nautilus Pec-Deck Flyes*
180 x 10
220 x 5

Dropset: 
180 x 8
140 x 8
120 x 7

Good chest workout today I think, hit my chest pretty damn hard overall. Trying to make sure they I don't come all that close to failure---really trying to make sure that I don't burnout with how frequently I train, etc. Worked up to 255 for 5 on inclines, and then some flat DB presses and some pec-deck flyes. Overall workout was good I think. 

Diet: 
M1- banana
M2- Swole preworkout
M3- whey protein + 2% milk 
M4- turkey & cheese sandwich 
M5- grilled chicken sandwich
M6- cottage cheese + pineapple
M7- tuna salad sandwich, chicken noodle soup
M8- peanuts 

Sleep: 6.5 hours.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 10, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Thanks for the support of course, means a lot. Yeah I have been randomly starting new journals, but oh well. I tried to give HIT a try and realized that it wasn't for me at all, just because I am not crazy about the extremely low-volume/frequency. But oh well.
> 
> 
> > No point sticking with it if you don't think it's for you.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 10, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *BritChick:* Thanks for the support of course, means a lot. Yeah I have been randomly starting new journals, but oh well. I tried to give HIT a try and realized that it wasn't for me at all, just because I am not crazy about the extremely low-volume/frequency. But oh well.



If you don't like the workout, then there is no reason to sacrifice your joy of exercise for results.  At least you tried it.


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 10, 2004)

*BritChick:* Exactly, and that's exactly how I felt about the whole situation. No matter how good my gains could have been on the program if I am not enjoying it, why bother? I mean I can't stand the idea of going to the gym just a few days a week and only training 15-20 minutes a session. I am too obsessed with the gym, lol. 

*CowPimp:* I agree bud, I completely agree.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 10, 2004)

You talk about not going to failure on a set ... why not?  Is this a bad thing to do?  The reason I ask is because I do it all the time.


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 10, 2004)

*naturaltan:* That depends on a lot of things bud, I mean it's hard to say exactly whether its a bad thing or not. A lot of people feel that it's a good thing but other people feel like its horrible. I don't think going to failure every now and then is a bad thing, but on a regular basis I think that it's extremely negative. Going to failure is extremely taxing on your CNS. I am trying to shoot for staying slightly shy of failure, with my current training.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 11, 2004)

> *Incline BB Presses
> *135 x 20
> 185 x 12
> 225 x 8
> ...


How much of an incline dude?  255 x 5 ;wow


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 11, 2004)

What's up Mike     I've not talked to you in a while, we'll have to change that soon     How have you been??


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 11, 2004)

*Luke:* The incline in my gym is extremely steep actually, bud. It drives me insane---it's probably around 45 degrees to be honest. It's almost like a overhead press in a way. I really have to arch my back and make sure I focus on my pecs otherwise it turns into a front delt movement. But yeah, 255 for 5. I end up doing shorter choppier reps for some reason. I don't lockout my elbows with each rep. 

*Andrea:* Yeah I haven't talked to you in a long time! I have been great, I am hanging in there! Busy with work and whatever else, I am actually heading to Philly tonight so that should be fun. I hope that all is well for you!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 11, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *naturaltan:* That depends on a lot of things bud, I mean it's hard to say exactly whether its a bad thing or not. A lot of people feel that it's a good thing but other people feel like its horrible. I don't think going to failure every now and then is a bad thing, but on a regular basis I think that it's extremely negative. Going to failure is extremely taxing on your CNS. I am trying to shoot for staying slightly shy of failure, with my current training.



interesting, thanks.  

This might explain why I feel it necessary to take a week off every 3/4 weeks.  Maybe I should try to put in the some lighter weight/higher rep days to compensate for the heavy days.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 11, 2004)

> It's almost like a overhead press in a way. I really have to arch my back and make sure I focus on my pecs otherwise it turns into a front delt movement. But yeah, 255 for 5. I end up doing shorter choppier reps for some reason. I don't lockout my elbows with each rep.


That's incredible man. I hope i'm that beastly some day


----------



## Mudge (Nov 11, 2004)

Monstar, the inclines at my gym are the same so I dont do overhead pressing anymore.

What happened to your last journal? It was working out well it seemed... Good luck braaaaaaa


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 11, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Monstar, the inclines at my gym are the same so I dont do overhead pressing anymore.
> 
> What happened to your last journal? It was working out well it seemed... Good luck braaaaaaa


 
Mine is also a 45.  Although I hate using the smith machine, I will put an adj. bench under it to get a good 15 degree incline press.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 11, 2004)

At my old gym I used the smith almost constantly, I was fine with using it on an incline. At my current place doing the free weight press I look up, and go pretty damn high on the chest, the whole thing feels almost like a delt press. I used to lean back slightly doing delt presses with up to 235 and it felt about the same   Slowly though I started losing strength and feeling burnout in my shoulders, hence no more overhead presses at all.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 11, 2004)

Mudge ... what do you do for shoulders in place of overhead presses?

I have a pain in my shoulder area when using db or a bb.  I mainly stick with the smith machine.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 11, 2004)

I love using the cable machine for delts.  That and over head DB presses.    But i'm just a little guy, unlike the rest of you bad ass mofo's


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 11, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I love using the cable machine for delts.  That and over head DB presses.    But i'm just a little guy, unlike the rest of you bad ass mofo's



Hey - there can only be one little guy on a forum ... that's reserved for me


----------



## Mudge (Nov 11, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Mudge ... what do you do for shoulders in place of overhead presses?



I used to always use the smith, when I moved to the new gym I started doing free and bit by bit problems crept up on me. My sternum would hurt, shoulders started to nag... I do a set of side laterals and light rotator work. Front raises I liked for awhile but they bug my bicep tendons a bit unless I were to go light and slow (long TUT), so basically with all the pressing and rowing you do the shoulders are already getting a heck of a workout. I dropped rear delt work for now because of my rows, as kind of an experiment. I dont see a difference (yet?) and I dont hurt in the shoulders anymore at present...


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 11, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Hey - there can only be one little guy on a forum ... that's reserved for me




Ding Ding Ding  battle of the century, the little man challenge.


----------

